# Sprayed with neem/dish soap , now drooping



## secretsquirrel (Nov 8, 2006)

Ok, I've been growing for a while and have lately switched to organics. I have 20 plants that are about 7 weeks from clone. they were doing really well untill today, when I sprayed them with neem/dish soap. a couple hours later the leaves on top were drooping and not looking happy. I have since looked deeper into my soap and realized that it had orange extracts in it. I think this did it. I have since(in the last couple hours) sprayed repeatedly with plain water to maybe wash off the soap. can anyone help me with this..maybe some reasurance or guidance.


thanks


----------



## Stoney Bud (Nov 8, 2006)

secretsquirrel said:
			
		

> Ok, I've been growing for a while and have lately switched to organics. I have 20 plants that are about 7 weeks from clone. they were doing really well until today, when I sprayed them with neem/dish soap. a couple hours later the leaves on top were drooping and not looking happy. I have since looked deeper into my soap and realized that it had orange extracts in it. I think this did it. I have since(in the last couple hours) sprayed repeatedly with plain water to maybe wash off the soap. can anyone help me with this..maybe some reassurance or guidance.
> thanks


 
If you rinse all the soap from them and flush the dirt well, you should be able to remove the harmful effects of the soap. Soap is very alkaline and will cause an almost total lockout of your nutrients.

Put your plant into an area you can flush it well in, and flush it with 3 times the total volume of your container. The plant will be pissed off and droop for another day, but should pick back up.

Why did you use soap on your plants?


----------



## secretsquirrel (Nov 8, 2006)

I used soap to make the neem more soluable..I will think twice and get some water wetter( or something similar) next time..

thanks for the advise..I will flush them all and get back with you guys.


----------



## olemissfarmfan (Nov 8, 2006)

at the mention of the dishsoap, i have to add this story.  We used to have an evil cat hang around our house, this cat was vicious.  we tried to get him to leave and he wouldn't.  one day we picked up a bottle of dish liq. and doused the cat in it hoping the taste would just make him leave.  it never got washed off the cat, and a few days later, you could literally peel off thick pieces of the cats fur.  it made him bald!  don't get me wroong, this was a pure and total accident, that we have never done again.  but the cat looked really funny.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Nov 8, 2006)

secretsquirrel said:
			
		

> I used soap to make the neem more soluable..I will think twice and get some water wetter( or something similar) next time..
> 
> thanks for the advise..I will flush them all and get back with you guys.


You shouldn't need a wetting agent of any kind. In all my years, I've never heard of anyone using a wetting agent when container growing. In a outside grow in natural soil, yes, a wetting agent will make the nutrients more available to the plants if used very moderately, but never in a container. Nutrients availibility is so good in a container grow, the pH is much more of a problem.

In outside grows, I've used a mix of 5 ml of amonia, 2.5 ml of dish soap and one beer mixed with equal parts of water. Shake it up, pour it around the root mass area and water in good. On a full grown plant in the wild, this will make it take off like it has legs.


----------



## secretsquirrel (Nov 9, 2006)

I meant something like penetrator...I think I'm gonna switch back to avid..never had any problems with it soluting it...thanks for the help again. the babies didn't get any worse, and are sleeping right now. hopefully they will perk back up soon. luckily it's only the outer and top leaves, the ones under the canopy are still healthy. I need batteries for my camera, then I will share with everyone.


----------



## UncleSativa (Nov 28, 2007)

secretsquirrel said:
			
		

> I meant something like penetrator...I think I'm gonna switch back to avid..never had any problems with it soluting it...thanks for the help again. the babies didn't get any worse, and are sleeping right now. hopefully they will perk back up soon. luckily it's only the outer and top leaves, the ones under the canopy are still healthy. I need batteries for my camera, then I will share with everyone.


 

If that's how you spell it. ORGANICIDE works great!! After each harvest bomb your room with Pyrethium bombs 2 times. Let the room get cold as ice. Wash walls with bleach. I do this everytime this is the first time i have ever had MITES. Hates those bastards!! Anyway swith back and forth to "Einstein oil" and "Organicide". Find a strain that has self resistance as well and your set. Magnafine glasses work good. Those scopes to look at tricomes are a little hard to use, since he have to get so close. Take care all.


----------



## goddog (Nov 28, 2007)

after i destroyed my whole crop with a powerful vinegar mixture i was advised by a fellow grower to do new things to one plant at a time and to watch for a day to see if anything goes wrong....


----------

